# God Bless You Jed



## Clare2008 (Aug 30, 2008)

Our beautiful German Shepherd, Jed passed away in the early hours yesterday morning at home. His passing was sudden and so very sad and I did all I could to help him at the very end by telling him how much I loved him and kissed his paws. Then he was gone to join our previous GSD's Sheba and Digger. Jed looked so beautiful after he passed over, just like he was fast asleep dreaming. His fur was still soft as velvet.
We celebrated his 11th birthday on 6th June this year and I treasure every single moment I was fortunate to have with baby Jed. He gave us so many years of happiness. He was such a rascal and I am missing him so much. I still cannot believe Jed has left us, but know he is in no pain and is enjoying heaven.
I am still in tears and my heart is breaking, but the thought of rainbow bridge is reassuring me that my baby is safe and happy where he is now.
I miss you Jed. Thank you for being a perfect puppy. You will always be in my heart.
I will see you on rainbow bridge with your favourite football and treats. We can playing again then - and I want a great big kiss from you too!!!!! I miss you so much.
God bless you always baby
Love you forever Jedbear
xxxxxxx


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Claire i am so so very sorry, it comes so hard least you know hes not in any pain , i lost my Shep a year ago and still miss him, all my thoughts are with you , Play happy at rainbow bridge little one with my Martie have fun together.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Aww im so sorry, he sounded a lovely boy...his memorys will always be wiv you x R.I.P x


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Im so sorry for your loss.
Think of the many good times you had together and they will get you through this painful time.

RIP JED X


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

So sorrry Clare, Jed sounds like he was a wonderful friend, you were very lucky to have had each other x


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Jed sounds lovely RIP run free at the bridge. 

Sounds like he went very peacefully with his family by his side xx


----------



## Clare2008 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you for all your kind words - it means a lot.
I still miss Jed dreadfully and am taking things one step at a time. Somehow I have managed to get through Saturday and today without seeing or cuddling my baby - not sure how though. The sun keeps rising every morning and I keep looking for that rainbow in the sky. I am taking a day or two off work to try and work through some things in my mind - I am so confused and it still feels unreal.
Thanks again for your support - not everyone understands how heart wrenching it is to lose a dog, but he was more than that - he was my puppy baby and my friend forever


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

RIP little feller x


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Clare2008 said:


> Thank you for all your kind words - it means a lot.
> I still miss Jed dreadfully and am taking things one step at a time. Somehow I have managed to get through Saturday and today without seeing or cuddling my baby - not sure how though. The sun keeps rising every morning and I keep looking for that rainbow in the sky. I am taking a day or two off work to try and work through some things in my mind - I am so confused and it still feels unreal.
> Thanks again for your support - not everyone understands how heart wrenching it is to lose a dog, but he was more than that - he was my puppy baby and my friend forever


Oh Hun, we do understand how hard this is, Jed will keep cuddling you forever in your memories and dreams, take care love


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry to read this sad post about your beloved Jed,he'll be getting into lots of mischief with Sheba and Digger in gods garden and will always as they are be in your heart


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh Clare that is so so sad. It is such a long and very dark road we have to travel when we lose our bestist buddy. But you are definately not alone on that road. 
Bless you Jed, be happy at RB.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I thought I had already posted, a few words to you.

I know its a very painful time for you, I try to remember the good times and their comical antics, it helped me to raise a smile through the tears.

RIP Jed

Sue


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

im sooo sori for your sad loss

im sure he is thinking of you and playing with his mum @ rainbow bridge

xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your jed keep remembering all the special times together when you are feeling a little down.


----------

